# Ragdoll in High Key



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

One of our Ragdoll queens ... she was sitting on the back of a couch with the natural light coming through the window behind her. I set the camera to over-expose and this is what I got. Hope you will like it too.

No post processing done other than a crop, noise reduction and one USM


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, that is awesome. Love those eyes!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful cat. Love the eyes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love that shot


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, that's beautiful! Great shot!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love your pictures.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for looking! Look at her left eye ... you can see me as well as Harvey!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, that is stunning! looks like an angel cat watching over you...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Absolutely stunning...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely GORGEOUS 
great shot!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Stunning shot of a beautiful cat!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies & gents - comments much appreciated!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful pic!

How is Harvey getting on with the cats?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Beautiful pic! How is Harvey getting on with the cats?


Thanks Lisa. For the first week my cats were terrified of Harvey, except for Cassie (our alpha cat) who told him off but didn't hide from him. After a dreadfully long week, they started to surface again when he was around and now they are much more comfortable with him, but definitely not buddies. 

I know Harvey wants to play with them and he runs after them whenever he can. He simply can't understand when they "disappear into thin air" :doh: That is of course, when they jump up onto tables, posts, etc. 

I think my cats used to accept Ambir (she passed away last December due to old age) because she was fully grown and they didn't think that she was an intruder cat. When Harvey arrived he was the same size as most of my adults. Now that he is growing taller and longer, I think they realise that he is different  and not a threat to them.


----------

